# Help! South African marrying a German in Munich



## liz_l (Dec 5, 2019)

Are there any Saffas here who've done this recently? Or someone who might know the specifics?

I'm trying to navigate the myriad of documents required but I keep getting conflicting information and would really appreciate some help and guidance in the right direction.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

And here I assumed it was just a complaint about too many guests wearing Lederhosen and Dirndl to the wedding.

Foreigners marrying Germans in Germany is extremely complicated, by all accounts. It may save you a lot of grief to pop up to Denmark for the legalities, then throw a big party on your return to Bavaria.


----------



## liz_l (Dec 5, 2019)

If only attire would be the most of my worries right now lol.

I understand all too well that it's complicated, but I'd like to understand the complications. 

Once I have the facts it's just a process, but those facts seem to be some sort of closely guarded secret.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not sure of how it works in Germany, but I would suggest asking at the specific Standesamt where you are hoping to get married. Very often the local offices have their own list of requirements.


----------



## liz_l (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks, we have, but after asking two different people we've had two different answers.

I know, seems very odd, hence my post here.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Both answers are correct. It's very Zen, but such is German bureaucracy. Also, uncovering the facts *is* the process.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

liz_l said:


> Are there any Saffas here who've done this recently? Or someone who might know the specifics?
> 
> I'm trying to navigate the myriad of documents required but I keep getting conflicting information and would really appreciate some help and guidance in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Requirements are different for every (non-EU) country. My local register office in Berlin had an info page to take home for every country. In some cases, things are fairly straightforward, apart from having to have everything translated into German by a certified translator.

In other cases, all submitted documents need to be sent to the German Embassy in the home country of the non-EEA spouse and they send someone to their hometown, verifying documents and interviewing family, friends, neighbours, etc.

This is costly, as far as I know € 600 and up and takes at the very least three months.

In the end I got married in Denmark. 

Not sure whether such an involved procedure would be required for South African nationals.

Generally, it's easier to marry outside of Germany and then maybe have a party or, if you are so inclined, a church wedding/other religious ceremony in Germany.


----------



## liz_l (Dec 5, 2019)

It's looking more and more like we're going to go that route. Thanks for your input.


----------

